# Opinions on naming Tarantulas.



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 25, 2016)

What is your opinion on naming your tarantulas? I always name mine since I always name my pets. I especially like giving them names that reflect their personality or color scheme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley2070 (Sep 26, 2016)

I name mine though I only have 6 at the moment. Can't imagine naming them if I had 30+ like a lot of people on here.


----------



## antinous (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't anthropomorphize them. I call them by their scientific name followed by 'A' or another letter depending on how many of the species I have when referring to them. I don't really understand calling them a name since they don't have the capacity to understand it, but that's just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Sep 26, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I don't anthropomorphize them. I call them by their scientific name followed by 'A' or another letter depending on how many of the species I have when referring to them. I don't really understand calling them a name since they don't have the capacity to understand it, but that's just me.


Teenagers have names don't they?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 14 | Love 3


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine all get latin names.. For example.. My P.irminia is named  P.irminia.. My M.balfouri is named M.balfouri..

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## chanda (Sep 26, 2016)

While I don't name all of my tarantulas and other inverts, I do give names to a few of them. I use them in classroom presentations and in summer school classes about bugs and spiders that I teach. When introducing them to children (or even adults) who might be a little nervous about big spiders, I've found that giving them a friendly-sounding or even silly name really helps to break the ice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 26, 2016)

All my 18 tarantulas have names, as you can see on my profile, besides one of my male _C.Marshalli_, (Can't think of one), and I'm getting 7 more this week who will also have names. I never "call" them by it, I know they can't understand it, but I just like giving pretty names to pretty spiders.  When I think about them in my head I just think of their scientific names though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I stopped naming when got to 20+ specimens. I have limited imagination these days.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheTHut (Sep 26, 2016)

I always name my Ts, I only have 9 at the moment though but i think i would always name them. i know they dont have understanding of it but i like to think they all have their own personalities

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol (Sep 26, 2016)

I give mine names. That's one of the simplest pleasures of pet ownership, imo. I also don't think giving something a name necessarily means you're anthropomorphizing it; I named all of my guitars too, that doesn't mean I think they're part human... 

Plus giving them all names makes it easier for my friends to ask about them. I don't think any of my buddies or coworkers would ever say something like "How's that Lasiodora difficilis doing, Andy?" It's much easier for them to ask how Lucy is doing, and I am happy to answer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Amimia (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine all have Greek deity names. The scorpions have Roman deity names. 
I don't talk to them in baby talk calling them by their names but naming them makes me happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 26, 2016)

As your collection grows, you see the hopelessness of trying to come up with enough names.  For me, naming them fell by the wayside decades ago.  When you're breeding, you have dozens (even hundreds) of slings coming and going in sales and trades, males maturing and dying of old age, etc.  Seems ridiculous at this point unless there's a child in the house who may have trouble with latin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 26, 2016)

Except for my first tarantula, Parker(so original I know), all of mine have serial killer names. 

When I get up to 20 I'll probably stop naming them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 26, 2016)

The mods really should just lock this thread now  The last time this blew up, it was 10+ pages and the thread was _deleted_. This is the mild one.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/naming-your-ts.282561/

If you want opinions, though...
I don't name them at all. After having only a few dozen specimens, it becomes impossible to keep track of the names in your head. This is especially true if you have multiples of the same species. My (now ex) girlfriend would name them, and it would help me communicate with her about them. A small handful of my absolute favorite specimens (about 5 spiders) have names, and that's all.

Although, it's an opinion. If you want to name them, name them. If you don't want to name them, then don't.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 26, 2016)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Except for my first tarantula, Parker(so original I know), all of mine have serial killer names.
> 
> When I get up to 20 I'll probably stop naming them.


You never know, Lady. Who knows, there's always the little % chance that, a Parker, someday, will decide to jump out on a rapture killing spree like Ramirez, Gacy, Lucas or else. Don't lose faith! :-s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 26, 2016)

I give mine names just for the heck of it. They go unnamed until I think of a name. Just named the C. fimbriatus "Rasputin."
Why?.....Why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2016)

All my critters get names. I have 86 OBT slings from one of my females... We named them after islands. 

It makes it easier to discuss them with other folk, especially those without Ts. And, I just like naming things

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Teal said:


> All my critters get names. I have 86 OBT slings from one of my females... We named them after islands.
> 
> It makes it easier to discuss them with other folk, especially those without Ts. And, I just like naming things


Do you own a label maker? If you do you must constantly be running out of print paper heheh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 26, 2016)

Teal said:


> All my critters get names. I have 86 OBT slings from one of my females... We named them after islands.
> 
> It makes it easier to discuss them with other folk, especially those without Ts. And, I just like naming things



No doubt remembering 86 island names is easy.  And of course there's a need to be able to refer to each of the individually, because other people care so much about it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Sep 26, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The mods really should just lock this thread now  The last time this blew up, it was 10+ pages and the thread was _deleted_. This is the mild one.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/naming-your-ts.282561/
> 
> If you want opinions, though...
> ...


I saw the title to this thread and the first thought that came to me was "oh boy, duck and cover." I can't believe how out of control this became last time. 

To respond to the OP, I name mine for the sake of family and friends who struggle with Latin names and don't have the interest to learn them like we do, but I rarely ever label them with their names or state their names to anyone else.


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Do you own a label maker? If you do you must constantly be running out of print paper heheh


No, I hand-write all my labels actually. The slings are numbered and named  



Poec54 said:


> No doubt remembering 86 island names is easy.  And of course there's a need to be able to refer to each of the individually, because other people care so much about it...


I don't have them all memorized, but they are all written down in my log book where I keep track of feedings/molts/pairings/etc. 

I don't care if anyone else cares... I do it because I like to (;

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 26, 2016)

I've named a few but not many. One of my B.smithi got the nickname 'Crazy Legs' after molting during transit and having curled oddly moving legs afterwards. It was still mobile but for the better part of the month it was something to watch it hunt down roaches. It was fine after the next molt but the nieces and nephews still ask me about Ole Crazy Legs. 

Most of them just get the species named and a number. The communal setups are harder to track stats on and as slings you can't really tell one from the other. I keep track of them as a group and ensure all of them are well and healthy.

As far as the thread exploding maybe some people have matured since then. This and a lot of other thread topics when I first came here lead to meltdown threads. I never really got it personally as it just seemed like pretty foolish things to melt down over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Mine all get latin names.. For example.. My P.irminia is named P.irminia.. My M.balfouri is named M.balfouri


Oooh yours too  So much easier to remember right ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Oooh yours too  So much easier to remember right ?


You guys gotta be kidding me! Don't tell me your A.versicolor and mine have the same name!!! What a coincidence! Well, we have to be BBFFLK-something now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have to name mine since my husband won't even talk about them at all if I use the species name and I have a hard time remembering the common names sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> unless there's a child in the house who may have trouble with latin


My 2 biggest sons learned all the latin names of T`s already.  Now i just need to learn the little guy the same.
He is the only one of the 3 that actually are gonna grow up with T`s.
So I`m hoping he will like the spider hobby as much as i do, when he grow older.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 26, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Well, we have to be BBFFLK-something now!


You crazy kids, I don't even know when this means.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Oooh yours too  So much easier to remember right ?


And it's way more fun hearing your non T keeping friends trying to pronounce the names! 

My favorite is when they ask well what does that mean and I just point to the T..Lol.. They never know what to say at that point.. ;-)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

14pokies said:


> And it's way more fun hearing your non T keeping friends trying to pronounce the names!
> 
> My favorite is when they ask well what does that mean and I just point to the T..Lol.. They never know what to say at that point.. ;-)


Haha, that sounds very familier to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> You crazy kids, I don't even know when this means.


That makes two of us

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> , besides one of my male _C.Marshalli_, (Can't think of one),


Marshal Mathers?  He will be the most obnoxious T in your collection!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

Teal said:


> All my critters get names. I have 86 OBT slings from one of my females... We named them after islands.
> 
> It makes it easier to discuss them with other folk, especially those without Ts. And, I just like naming things


I'm sure they all have a name for you too..  Does Captain William Bligh ring any bells? Lol..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I'm sure they all have a name for you too.. Does Captain William Bligh ring any bells? Lol..


When you say captain there`s only one in my head, the rum drinking, funny moving  singing... dadadadadaaaaaa you got it. Captain Jack sparrow of course. Haha

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 26, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The mods really should just lock this thread now  The last time this blew up, it was 10+ pages and the thread was _deleted_. This is the mild one.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/naming-your-ts.282561/
> 
> If you want opinions, though...
> ...


Oh my, I apologize.  If I had known of the history of the similar thread I would have not made a new one.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a B. vagans pair that I got as freebies. I was feeling cheeky, so I named them Bill and Steve, after Bill Gates and Steve Jobs. I got them mixed up before labeling, and they are both now named "Bilersteve". Bill or Steve. Billorsteve. Bilersteve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> As far as the thread exploding maybe some people have matured since then. This and a lot of other thread topics when I first came here lead to meltdown threads. I never really got it personally as it just seemed like pretty foolish things to melt down over.



Well since it's been brought up several times: Actually someone called in all the people they could think of, who then showed up to pile on and trash this forum.  After venting, almost all of them disappeared without making any effort to improve _anything,_ in spite of being asked to help numerous times (they all had excuses, that while they somehow found the time to complain for a week, they couldn't stick around to actually do anything constructive here - on the level of _'I have to rearrange my sock drawer' _kind of responses - so lame it was funny).  Gotta love hit-and-run hypocrites.  Hey, if you'd like to see things done differently, pitch in and help.  Show the members how _you_ think it should be done.  Walk the talk.  Be a part of the solution.  Don't come by here to take a dump and then run away.

BTW, the horrible, offensive thing I said that caused all hell to break loose was that: "If people put the time and energy into learning the subfamilies their tarantulas are in, that they do in coming up with clever nicknames, they'd be better off."  I know, I know, shocking!  There's a great place online that's packed with info on tarantula species, genera, and subfamilies (and what's valid and what's suspect).  Highly recommended: _Eight, a Site about Tarantulas. _ Check it out.  It'll help you get up to speed.  I printed off a copy and keep it handy for reference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2016)

only the best of the best in my collection get names!

in all seriousness, i think naming Ts gets useless and impossible after a while. i stopped at like 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Sep 26, 2016)

I have approximately 40. All are named because I like to name them.
And yeah I'm the idiot who talks to them while doing maintenance and yes I know good and well they don't hear me. But, feel like their mine and naming them is part of the pleasure of having them for me. Zero issues with those who don't name. 

_Edited to correct auto correct corrections. -bites phone-_


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 26, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> I have to name mine since my husband won't even talk about them at all if I use the species name and I have a hard time remembering the common names sometimes.



Besides spiders, I collect plants (palms, tropical trees, etc).  All my wife hears from me is latin names.  Spouses _can_ adapt if they want to.  Common names are so convoluted: some animals/plants have several common names, some have none, some common names could apply to a multitude of species, etc.  I don't see how that helps anyone.  With latin, there's the recognition of genera names you hear repeated; you start to understand that things are related, whereas with common names there's no organization or logic at all.  Almost identical common names can be used for species that have no relationship to each other.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

14pokies said:


> And it's way more fun hearing your non T keeping friends trying to pronounce the names!
> 
> My favorite is when they ask well what does that mean and I just point to the T..Lol.. They never know what to say at that point.. ;-)


My non T friends have great alternatives names. The most comon is "Gingerbutt". I'll let you figure that one out aha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> My non T friends have great alternatives names. The most comon is "Gingerbutt". I'll let you figure that one out aha


G.rosea/porteri?


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

14pokies said:


> G.rosea/porteri?


Turquoise orange ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

On another note. Has anyone seen the google translation of 'Bumba cabocla'? 

Edit: facebook translate heheh

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 2 | Award 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

Kymura said:


> And yeah I'm the idiot who talks to them while doing maintenance


Your not alone.. I'm that idiot also.. Except mine are usually swearing at me and I'm trying to explain why they shouldn't be trying to murder me... It's for your own good you sexy little beast this enclosure has a girl in it.. I hear she likes to party ;-) Lol..

Jeeze this post makes me realize just how bad I need more friends..Lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Turquoise orange ass


Easy...GBB.. I'm a pro we can do this all day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 26, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Besides spiders, I collect plants (palms, tropical trees, etc).  All my wife hears from me is latin names.  Spouses _can_ adapt if they want to.  Common names are so convoluted: some animals/plants have several common names, some have none, some common names could apply to a multitude of species, etc.  I don't see how that helps anyone.  With latin, there's the recognition of genera names you hear repeated; you start to understand that things are related, whereas with common names there's no organization or logic at all.  Almost identical common names can be used for species that have no relationship to each other.


Oh I'm with you completely, he just is not interested in learning them. I guess because it really is my thing. He thinks their cool but beyond that, to him their a mild inconvenience over all. He also has a speech impediment that makes pronouciation of even some English words a challenge. The Latin names get him all tied up. . 

All that being said, do you ever check your messages? I sent you a "conversation" almost a week ago. No love for the rat?? 
@Poec54


----------



## BobBarley (Sep 26, 2016)

I "named" mine but I didn't name mine.  One, they were named by my 6 year old sister, and two, I don't call them by their names.  Though, I am doing a presentation to some 7th graders about t's some time next month and will be using these names in conjunction with their scientific names...

Mastigoproctus giganteus 0.1.0 “Big Little T”
Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1 “Bob”
Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1 “George”
Grammostola rosea 0.1.0 “Rosie”
Grammostola rosea 1.0.0 “Harry Potter”
Grammostola pulchripes 1.0.0 “Chaco Lava”
Lasiodora parahybana 1.0.0 “Pinkalicious”
Avicularia versicolor 0.0.1 “Quicky”
Damon diadema 0.0.1 “Dema Dooa”
Pamphobeteus sp. “Santo Domingo Goliath” 0.0.1 “Mango”
Pamphobeteus sp. “Santo Domingo Goliath” 0.0.1 “Fire Tree”
Theraphosa stirmi 0.0.1 “Big Peach”
Liocheles australasiae 0.1.0 “Chocolate”
Centruriodes gracilis 0.0.1 “Red Rose”
Pasimachus depressus 0.0.1 “Warrior Big Guy”
Pasimachus depressus 0.0.1 “Mac N Cheese”
Pasimachus depressus 0.0.1 “Ding Ding”
Homoeomma sp. “Fire/Red” 0.0.1 “Rose Fire”
Homoeomma sp. “Fire/Red” 0.0.1 “Dum Dum”
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1.0 “Blondie”
Nhandu chromatus 0.0.1 “White Ice Cream”
Hapalopus sp. “Columbia Large” 0.0.1 “Lightning Strike”
Avicularia Avicularia 0.0.1 “Blue Skye”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim (Sep 26, 2016)

I name mine because I enjoy it and because I only have 12 at the moment. If I had a hundred Ts I seriously doubt I'd keep doing that. Especially if I were breeding them to sell. I've found that them having names also helps with people who are scared of spiders and meet my collection. It gives them a more "approachable" feel and I've noticed that people relax more when I say "this girl is named Ventress" and then explain what her genus and species is and answer any questions as opposed to just rattle off the latin name and be done with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BobBarley (Sep 26, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I've found that them having names also helps with people who are scared of spiders and meet my collection. It gives them a more "approachable" feel and I've noticed that people relax more when I say "this girl is named Ventress" and then explain what her genus and species is and answer any questions as opposed to just rattle off the latin name and be done with it.


Definitely agreed.


----------



## acrooks (Sep 26, 2016)

Haven't named any of mine except for the P. cancerides. That one is appropriately called @$$hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 26, 2016)

I've never named mine or the snakes I've had over the years. I take care of them and enjoy watching them, but I don't really view them as pets the same way as I do with my dogs.


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> When you say captain there`s only one in my head, the rum drinking, funny moving  singing... dadadadadaaaaaa you got it. Captain Jack sparrow of course. Haha


I so love those movies. And he kinda resembles a B. albopilosum with all that hair....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 27, 2016)

crone said:


> I so love those movies. And he kinda resembles a B. albopilosum with all that hair....


Hehe i love them too. I could watch them all the time. Haha i remember a lot of the script from the 1st one. 
Oohh i already have seen it to much didn't I

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 27, 2016)

I have my friends name my Ts, which is how I end up with names like "Shaq Fu" and "Chronic the Spiderhog".



Phormic28 said:


> I don't really understand calling them a name since they don't have the capacity to understand it, but that's just me.


I find it easier to keep multiple specimens of the same species straight if I'm calling them by names instead of "B. albopilosum #4".



EulersK said:


> The mods really should just lock this thread now  The last time this blew up, it was 10+ pages and the thread was _deleted_. This is the mild one.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/naming-your-ts.282561/


Whoa! How is this such a controversial subject? 



Kymura said:


> And yeah I'm the idiot who talks to them while doing maintenance and yes I know good and well they don't hear me.


I have a natural impulse to do this, but I try to stop myself because I don't want my breath or voice vibrations to scare my Ts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 27, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> I have my friends name my Ts, which is how I end up with names like "Shaq Fu" and "Chronic the Spiderhog".
> 
> 
> I find it easier to keep multiple specimens of the same species straight if I'm calling them by names instead of "B. albopilosum #4".
> ...


You know it's time to brush your teeth when your Ts faint when you talk to them!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

/

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> Whoa! How is this such a controversial subject?



Yeah, that's what I thought too.  A few posts ago I said what triggered the tantrums, insults, accusations, and name calling, mostly directed at me.  Then those gentle and thoughtful souls disappeared after having purged themselves of their pent-up anger.  I'm sure they felt better after that.  It was a beautiful experience.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Garth Vader (Sep 27, 2016)

I only have 3 and 2 of them have names. The third one is a tiny sling.  Maybe I will name him/her later when they are bigger.  
I named the female E sp red Ramona and she's lovely. However, my daughter recently started at a new daycare and the director's name is Ramona. She called me the other day and was like "Hi this is Ramona" and I seriously thought "who is messing with me?" And then remembered who it was. By the way, it was the director and NOT the T calling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought too.  A few posts ago I said what triggered the tantrums, insults, accusations, and name calling, mostly directed at me.  Then those gentle and thoughtful souls disappeared after having purged themselves of their pent-up anger.  I'm sure they felt better after that.  It was a beautiful experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 27, 2016)

SoulSpiegel12 said:


> What is your opinion on naming your tarantulas? I always name mine since I always name my pets. I especially like giving them names that reflect their personality or color scheme.


I named all of mine.  I had 31 at one point, but am now down to 23.  Whatever name strikes your fancy.  Some of mine are tongue-in-cheek (I named my GBB 'Sprite').  Multiples of the same species usually start with the same letter ('Valeria' and 'Vendetta' are my two _P. regalis_, and 'Valour' and 'Vixen' for two of my _B. albopilosum_ that I got at the same time).  I named my _B. emilia_ in honour of Stan Schultz's late wife & a very long lived _emilia_ that they owned once upon a time ('Duchess Marguerite')

My _A. chalcodes_ was named Tombstone..... and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> A few posts ago I said what triggered the tantrums, insults, accusations, and name calling, mostly directed at me.


It's because: "Poec54, you're detrimental to the hobby!" only Poec45 is the helpful one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## magicmed (Sep 27, 2016)

Too many to name! Haha. I usually just shorten their scientific names around the house. "Albo" "nhandu" "versi" etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake J (Sep 27, 2016)

I want to name mine after members of the Wu-Tang clan, but my wife won't have it. For confirmed females, I was thinking maybe a cheesy 90's girl group, like TLC: T-Boz ("T" for "Tarantula," of course), Left-Eye Cluster, and Chile for one from Chile. Another idea I had was for my _B. vagans_ (red rump): Carrot Bottom. Get it? Instead of Carrot Top? 

My wife doesn't like any of these ideas. My life is terrible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moonohol (Sep 27, 2016)

Jake J said:


> I want to name mine after members of the Wu-Tang clan, but my wife won't have it. For confirmed females, I was thinking maybe a cheesy 90's girl group, like TLC: T-Boz ("T" for "Tarantula," of course), Left-Eye Cluster, and Chile for one from Chile. Another idea I had was for my _B. vagans_ (red rump): Carrot Bottom. Get it? Instead of Carrot Top?
> 
> My wife doesn't like any of these ideas. My life is terrible.


Save the Wu-Tang names for when you start keeping killer bees.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 27, 2016)

Jake J said:


> I want to name mine after members of the Wu-Tang clan, but my wife won't have it. For confirmed females, I was thinking maybe a cheesy 90's girl group, like TLC: T-Boz ("T" for "Tarantula," of course), Left-Eye Cluster, and Chile for one from Chile. Another idea I had was for my _B. vagans_ (red rump): Carrot Bottom. Get it? Instead of Carrot Top?
> 
> My wife doesn't like any of these ideas. My life is terrible.


I'd love to meet a tarantula named Ol Dirty Ba-.....well you get my point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ashley2070 said:


> I name mine though I only have 6 at the moment. Can't imagine naming them if I had 30+ like a lot of people on here.


I only have two. I originally had three but my first T only named J as it was unsexed, had unfortunately passed away. So names are bit easier to keep track of for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haemus (Sep 27, 2016)

I have four now that are named after South Park characters, but I always refer to them by their latin name, ex "My G. pulchripes loves PC principal"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake J (Sep 27, 2016)

Haemus said:


> I have four now that are named after South Park characters, but I always refer to them by their latin name, ex "My G. pulchripes loves PC principal"


Love me some South Park. Hence the quote at the bottom of my posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tygarys (Sep 27, 2016)

Teal said:


> All my critters get names. I have 86 OBT slings from one of my females... We named them after islands


Please tell me you named one Gilligan


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I'm sure they all have a name for you too..  Does Captain William Bligh ring any bells? Lol..


No, actually? Lol



Tygarys said:


> Please tell me you named one Gilligan


Haha unfortunately not!


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 27, 2016)

Teal said:


> No, actually? Lol
> 
> Google the name.. You will get the joke..


----------



## matypants (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm down to one Acanthoscurria geniculata, (Isadora) at the moment. I'm thinking of taking up a breeding project when she is old enough so I can support the purchase of more.  I'm learning all I can in the meantime.

Also:


Poec54 said:


> There's a great place online that's packed with info on tarantula species, genera, and subfamilies (and what's valid and what's suspect).  Highly recommended: _Eight, a Site about Tarantulas. _ Check it out.  It'll help you get up to speed.  I printed off a copy and keep it handy for reference.


Totally bookmarked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sschind (Sep 28, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Well since it's been brought up several times: Actually someone called in all the people they could think of, who then showed up to pile on and trash this forum.  After venting, almost all of them disappeared without making any effort to improve _anything,_ in spite of being asked to help numerous times (they all had excuses, that while they somehow found the time to complain for a week, they couldn't stick around to actually do anything constructive here - on the level of _'I have to rearrange my sock drawer' _kind of responses - so lame it was funny).


This makes no sense to me but then I can not fathom a sock drawer that is not perfectly arranged so I see no need to rearrange one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Sep 28, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Marshal Mathers?  He will be the most obnoxious T in your collection!


My first thought was Dillon but I wonder how many people would get the reference.  I had to look up Marshal Mathers though so it works both ways.


----------



## sschind (Sep 28, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Besides spiders, I collect plants (palms, tropical trees, etc).  All my wife hears from me is latin names.  Spouses _can_ adapt if they want to.  Common names are so convoluted: some animals/plants have several common names, some have none, some common names could apply to a multitude of species, etc.  I don't see how that helps anyone.  With latin, there's the recognition of genera names you hear repeated; you start to understand that things are related, whereas with common names there's no organization or logic at all.  Almost identical common names can be used for species that have no relationship to each other.



I get your point and to a certain point I agree but for the casual hobbyist who has one or two spiders is it all that important if all he knows is he has a Mexican red knee and a rose hair and he calls them Spot and Rosie.  I know the Latin names of all mine but to those not into them I use common names because they are in English and they understand them.  I give some of them names for my classes and shows because, as someone else said, it can help kids relate when you give them names they can relate to.  Very few would recognize the name Kumonga (my first choice)  but far more would get the Aragog reference so Aragog it is.  Its either that or Charlotte.   When I had my shop everything had the Latin name listed along with the common names (except for the fish) because I thought it was the right thing to do and I thought it looked more professional.  In 18 years I think I had 1 person comment on it that she said it was a neat idea.

The plant thing sounds very interesting.  Any good websites to give us an idea of the kinds of things you keep.  If I could keep plants alive I think I would name them all "Arthur"


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 28, 2016)

sschind said:


> My first thought was Dillon but I wonder how many people would get the reference.  I had to look up Marshal Mathers though so it works both ways.


Bob Dillon?


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 28, 2016)

sschind said:


> The plant thing sounds very interesting.  Any good websites to give us an idea of the kinds of things you keep.


Google these names:
*Palms:* Roystonea, Archontophoenix, Ptychosperma, Veitchia, Chamaedorea, Pseudophoenix, Wodyetia
           Livistona, Saribus, Bismarckia, Hyphaene, Copernicia, Borassus, Cocothrinax, Thrinax, Leucothrinax, Schippia
           Arenga, Caryota
*Trees:* Eucalyptus, Corymbia, Jacaranda, Brachychiton, Schottia, Acacia
*Shrubs:* Croton, Hibiscus
*Aroids:* Caladium, Alocasia, Colocasia, Philodendron, Xanthosoma
*Gingers:* Heliconia, Hedychium, Alpinia, Costus

My yard's packed with these.


----------



## LD67 (Sep 28, 2016)

I WANT to name my new sling, but I have no clue if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Trenor (Sep 28, 2016)

LD67 said:


> I WANT to name my new sling, but I have no clue if it's a boy or girl.


Pick a non-gender name. I've always wanted a LP named Tiny.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Pick a non-gender name. I've always wanted a LP named Tiny.


Ah ah I was always fascinated by the fact of give such names to "giant" things. Like "Tiny" of "The Warriors" (PS2) that "Satan's Mothers" bald beast boss you need to fight lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah I was always fascinated by the fact of give such names to "giant" things. Like "Tiny" of "The Warriors" (PS2) that "Satan's Mothers" bald beast boss you need to fight lol


When I did hydraulic work on heavy equipment we had a guy working there that was 5'6" and 275/300 pounds easy. His nickname was Tiny. 

We do like our irony.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## netr (Sep 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Highly recommended: _Eight, a Site about Tarantulas. _ Check it out.  It'll help you get up to speed.  I printed off a copy and keep it handy for reference.


 I had no idea about this site. The most cursory of scans attests immediately to its value - thanks so much for sharing. I'll be spending a lot of time there!

As for naming, I can only reiterate the point that if you name your spiders, you probably don't have enough of them. I recently received two A. chalcodes slings and an absolutely stunning female Ctenolophus in the post. The spiders had all been packed very well, but somewhere en route the parcel had received some sort of violent shock. The Ctenolopus was injured and tragically DOA. One chalodes had also perished and the other had lost one pedipalp and one leg. I looked at this little sole survivor and then it hit me. Seven. "I'll call you Seven." And that's the thrilling story of how I had the divine inspiration to bother naming a spider for the first time in years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> For me, naming them fell by the wayside decades ago.


Ah-ha! So you DID name them decades ago! Back in those halycon days when the grass was greener and the sky was bluer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Ah-ha! So you DID name them decades ago! Back in those halycon days when the grass was greener and the sky was bluer.



Yes in the 1970's.  Was that before you were born?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LD67 (Sep 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Pick a non-gender name. I've always wanted a LP named Tiny.


I have some cool names picked out, but they're pretty much gender specific. How come no one has a T named Shelob???


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 29, 2016)

LD67 said:


> I have some cool names picked out, but they're pretty much gender specific. How come no one has a T named Shelob???


I'm sure some Lord of the Rings fans do. 

If I was into naming my T's, that would be the only name that would come to mind haha.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 29, 2016)

LD67 said:


> How come no one has a T named Shelob???



That's a question for bigger minds than ours...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yes in the 1970's.  Was that before you were born?


Sheesh, given the way I act, whaddaya think?  Of course, I could be mentally-arrested. In fact, some would say I SHOULD be arrested for my mentality!
Look folks! Poec and I are bantering! Next thing ya know we'll be making a buddy-cop or a road movie together! "He's an irreverent tarantula keeper! His partner is a no-nonsense curmudgeon! Together they fight crime! Coming soon to a down-streaming site near you, "Possum and Poec!" Rated R for ridiculous.

I called my last Rose-hair Shelob, and I've seen others use the name. but as I've stated before, naming isn't a convention that i adhere to. When speaking of them on here or in conversation, I just use their official names, and once in a great while, their common name if I judge that it will simplify things. Generally when it comes to people who it doesn't matter to in the least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yes in the 1970's.  Was that before you were born?


I would love to know what kind of names you gave to your Ts back then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yes in the 1970's.  Was that before you were born?


Christ, I was a baby in '79, and you already owned dozens of T's working with those maybe while listening to 'Paranoid' of old good Ozzy. Took my hat off, this is history

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Christ, I was a baby in '79, and you already owned dozens of T's working with those maybe while listening to 'Paranoid' of old good Ozzy. Took my hat off, this is history



I got my first tarantula probably in late 1972, from a reptile dealer who was a family friend, a B smithi.  Adult females were $10 in pet stores, and I got it for less than that from the dealer.  Was listening all that great British rock and blues back then, and still listen to it now.  Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matypants (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Adult females were $10 in pet stores,


Adjusted for inflation, that tarantula would cost $57.62 today. The first listing I found for their cost today lists a 4 1/2" female at $250. Naturally, that price will vary. Probably greatly. I don't know the market.

This isn't particularly relevant, because availability and other factors need to be considered (they can't be imported by the thousands anymore, for example), I was just curious and decided to try and check and see what the cost would be with all things being equal.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Look folks! Poec and I are bantering! Next thing ya know we'll be making a buddy-cop or a road movie together! "He's an irreverent tarantula keeper! His partner is a no-nonsense curmudgeon! Together they fight crime! Coming soon to a down-streaming site near you, "Possum and Poec!" Rated R for ridiculous.
> .


i'd watch it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 1, 2016)

If a pet doesn't respond when called by its name then you have used its wrong name.  For some reason the naming of unsexed T's reminds me of the movie "The Lake House" where the female dog is named Jack.

I don't love my T's any less than people who name theirs.  But I think naming them is fine if it suits you well.  My brain struggles enough with people names.  I don't need a huge number of spider names too.  I do put numbers along with the genus and species on their enclosure so that I can note any events or reminders related to them.


----------



## Cavedweller (Oct 5, 2016)

LD67 said:


> I have some cool names picked out, but they're pretty much gender specific. How come no one has a T named Shelob???


In my observations I've found that to be one of the most common spider names, ranking behind Rosie and Charlotte, but above Bitsy.


----------



## matypants (Oct 5, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> In my observations I've found that to be one of the most common spider names, ranking behind Rosie and Charlotte, but above Bitsy.


What about Isadora, changed to Isaporka and then shortened to just Porka?


----------



## Cavedweller (Oct 5, 2016)

matypants said:


> What about Isadora, changed to Isaporka and then shortened to just Porka?


I've never seen a spider with that name, and I'm afraid whatever you're referencing went right over my head.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LD67 (Oct 18, 2016)

I settled on naming my T Ash. I wanted to call it Bruce, after Bruce Campbell, but it may be a girl. So Ash, after Evil Dead, it is! Ash can go either way. So there you go. problem solved.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 19, 2016)

All 47 of mine have names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trinaxxx (Oct 19, 2016)

Each to their own!!
I don't name mine purely because its actually easier not to... 
Like they just stay in their tanks all day and its not like they will listen if I say their name...
However, contridicting myself now, my first T was a b emilia sling who ive had for a while now, i call her emilia if anyone asks.. such a pretty name, and she was my 1st baby lol....


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Oct 19, 2016)

LD67 said:


> I settled on naming my T Ash. I wanted to call it Bruce, after Bruce Campbell, but it may be a girl. So Ash, after Evil Dead, it is! Ash can go either way. So there you go. problem solved.


Awesome choice!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, I will call the next 'Baboon' I will buy: "Bhad Mothar Fakkar" <-- so Arabic, lol, perfect for a _M.balfouri_ btw :-s


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ok, I will call the next 'Baboon' I will buy: "Bhad Mothar Fakkar" <-- so Arabic, lol, perfect for a _M.balfouri_ btw :-s


Thanks Chris, now I just spit water everywhere from laughing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

